

Microsoft Execs Expressed ‘Shock and Disbelief’ at Internet Address Shortage - rrauenza
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/05/14/microsoft-execs-expressed-shock-and-disbelief-at-internet-address-shortage

======
OniBait
It should be pointed out the 'Shock and Disbelief' re: this shortage wasn't
about the more publicized shortage of public IPv4 addresses but about a
shortage of private RFC1918 IPv4 addresses within the company. Something that
most people probably take for granted due to NATs etc...

